# New pony--help with color??



## Willow Winds (Jul 5, 2012)

I'd say she is a light palomino, she almost looks light enough to be cremello, but she doesn't appear to have pink skin. Whatever she is, she is a pretty little girl.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Does it say what color her sire and dam were?

Please don't put any children on her. Miniatures are not bred to be ridden. Add in the fact she is _extremely_ long backed she is not one I would put any child on.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

How old is she and whats her breeding? Never heard of a "white" horse usually started grey or are a paint. Hard to tell in the pics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KA Custom Headstalls (Aug 22, 2012)

She looks like she could be a light palomino. =)


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

I had never heard of a white horse either, so I asked to look at her registration papers which do say white. I don't have her papers yet because I haven't for sure bought her. I am going out there again tonight to make sure the child likes her. He is only doing leadline on her. She also pulls a cart


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

Oh, and she is 16 which I like for the child.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I would say light palomino if anything. do you know what her breeding is? or have access to any pics of her as a youngin? just curious..I've never heard of somebody putting "white" on papers


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

I will look at her papers again tonight when I go out there. I never had either. I honestly didn't believe them when they told me until I saw it for myself. I didn't even know registration allowed the color "white."


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

whinruss said:


> I will look at her papers again tonight when I go out there. I never had either. I honestly didn't believe them when they told me until I saw it for myself. I didn't even know registration allowed the color "white."


Ya me neither I'm curious as to what her breeding is. She sure is cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't even be putting a child on her for leadline. There is way to much damage that you can do to her back.


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

25 lbs won't hurt her back for the ten minutes that he would ride her. Harness and equipment would weigh comparable to that. I don't trust ponies with a toddler, and he is way too little for a horse. The miniature horses that I have always dealt with have he personality of a horse, and even their website promotes riding of small children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

AMERICAN MINIATURE HORSE ASSOCIATION
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks grey to me, but you can always confirm by the sire & dam's colors, or if they're unclear (either both or neither have the grey or cream gene based on registered color) then you would have to do genetic testing to be sure.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I am also in the do not ride camp, she's extremely down hill and extremely long backed.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

whinruss said:


> 25 lbs won't hurt her back for the ten minutes that he would ride her. Harness and equipment would weigh comparable to that....*even their website promotes riding of small children.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, if you don't feel it will cause any permanent damage, that makes it ok?

JW

Because IMO, just because their website claims it is ok doesn't make it so.

Did you know they used to do open heart surgery on newborns with NO PAIN MEDICATION, believing that the children felt no pain (USATODAY.com - Believing babies feel pain). 

In case it isn't clear, by posting that example, I mean to say that sometimes what is believed by the professionals doesn't always hold true in the test of time.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Omg I've seen larger kids riding smaller ponies, now I'm not saying that its ok but using open heart surgury on babies as an example seems a bit out there. Minis are very tough having worked with many and its not like she's expecting it to go trailriding tomorrow. I'm sure that after a a diet and some exercise her top line will improve dramatically and won't have any trouble carry a small child in leadline classes.

Congrats on your addition, still waiting to see what her breeding is..... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

cowgirl4753 said:


> Omg I've seen larger kids riding smaller ponies, now I'm not saying that its ok b*ut using open heart surgury on babies as an example seems a bit out there.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only point being made is that the things advocated as truth are not always true. Using open heart surgery was meant to demonstrate that if the professionals can be wrong about THAT, one should use some common sense instead of automatically responding "well the (professionals) say it's ok, so it must be!".


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

And I'm sure she will, she obviously has done her research, knows what she has got and getting into, so why can't you believe that she would use her own common sense, instead of jumping to conclusions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

cowgirl4753 said:


> And I'm sure she will, she obviously has done her research, knows what she has got and getting into, so why can't you believe that she would use her own common sense, *instead of jumping to conclusions?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am positive I didn't jump to any conclusions. 

I guess I forgot I should be butt-patting instead of having a real life opinion.

Ignore me, clearly I'm out of my gourd, advocating caution instead of praising teh purty poneh.


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

I have a copy of her papers, but it doesn't show the parents coloring. I tried to look it up on allbreedpedigree.com, but they weren't on there. AMHA will show it, but I'm not a member yet. But if anyone is, her sire is Red Roan Lad (guess he may have been a red roan lol) and her dam is named Dorsas Tisket. It does show white as her official color which is a recognized color by AMHA. I still, however, think she is a light palomino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

She isnt white, she looks to be a grey to be honest.
If she was a white one, she would have pink skin


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

whinruss said:


> But if anyone is, her sire is Red Roan Lad (guess he may have been a red roan lol)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya might be a solid guess LOL
Found a red roan prancer who was a red roan but that's about it :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

White is not a recognized color by AMHA, sorry. Having filled out MANY an AMHA app for registration, I can assure you that the color "White" is not listed as a color choice.

Here is a list of the accepted color choices for AMHA Miniature horses...

AMERICAN MINIATURE HORSE ASSOCIATION

I also want to point out that AMHA does not advise the riding of Miniature horses. If you read what you posted carefully, it clearly states that while they can be ridden by small children, caution is advised. If you read between the lines when they say "extremely adept at driving" they are saying that's what they are best suited for. A harness hardly weighs 25 lbs, either.

Honestly, the mare looks too big to have a set of AMHA papers.


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

Cowgirl-Red Roan Prancer is Red Roan Lad's sire. I found him a lot in Google search results.

And white is on her papers, and on the site, it states that not all colors are represented below. It's on registration application papers. And why would I lie about her being registered? She's 33"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

No, it isn't. And I never said YOU lied, that maybe the sellers are not being honest about her.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Honestly, they probably put her white as in meaning she is grey, look at her muzzle.. Wash her and see ! She honestly looks like a grey !


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

AMHA would have bounced that out, though. I have a few horses that are clearly brown (which I know that's all new in the color genetic industry) but AMHA does not list brown as a color choice- my new filly is brown and they bounced her app. back, saying I have to list her as a bay.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It does sound suspicious- you might want to call up the AMHA with her registration number and double check that it matches this particular horse. Even if the horse being unregistered wouldn't change your mind about buying her, it should make you a little more cautious about anything else the seller is telling you if he's lying about the registratin.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So you have application papers or registration papers?


----------



## whinruss (May 2, 2007)

AMHA shows a baby pic of the mare which looks like her, and she is the same color as a foal as she is now (which would work for light palomino). She has temporary papers which AMHA uses until they are e years old. She is over that age, so I would have to pay extra for that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

If she was the same color as a foal, there is no way for her to be grey. 

Things do seem suspicious. I would be giving AMHA a call to verify the papers.


----------



## Delacy (Aug 30, 2011)

whinruss said:


> AMHA shows a baby pic of the mare which looks like her, and she is the same color as a foal as she is now (which would work for light palomino). She has temporary papers which AMHA uses until they are e years old. She is over that age, so I would have to pay extra for that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If the mare is 16 yrs old and still on Temp papers, it means one of two things- those are not her papers, or she's too big to be eligiable for AMHA registration. At this point, her papers are considered void and revoked since they were not brought permanant in a 6 mth period. Has the mare been DNA tested? It should say so on her papers, and if she hasn't been, that's another $42 on top of the $50 you're going to have to pay to bring her permanant.


----------



## libbysmallbone (Aug 22, 2012)

At first glance I thought perlino for some reason but she is definitely a light palomino! So cute! Congrats! Can you give me some of her pounds to put on my skinny tb??


----------

